# Church Girl Set Free (gone wrong) MY STORY



## shelabela (Dec 26, 2014)

I used to be a good girl, going to church 3 times a week and teaching the word of God to my friends. I began to notice how sheltered I was and wanted to get out and live a little. My and my boyfriend went to a party and only had enough money for some acid. The drug dealer gave us a deal and said we could both have a separate hit (which were two drops of acid a piece). We took the drugs and began to wait. Everything was fine, and I actually forgot all about the acid I had taken. Suddenly out of no where THE WALLS DROPPED!! LIKE MELTING CRAYONS. At first I embraced it because I'm a very positive person, then after swirling around in color grids for what felt like hours I felt a sensation on my hand, looked up to see my friend kayray saying "are you okay?" that was when I had my first ever panic attack, because I felt like I had blacked out on acid and didn't know what happened for a few hours. I cuddled close to my boyfriend and wouldn't let him leave me the whole night.

Soon after I started feeling disconnected, I saw little pink and green octagons and the flower of life when I closed my eyes. Things moved by themselves, I had convinced myself I was still tripping, but in reality, I had do from extreme anxiety. I had it for two years straight. It does in fact go away, it was the scariest experience of my life.


----------



## shelabela (Dec 26, 2014)

Omg this is crazy I said "I had it for two years straight. It does in fact go away, it was the scariest experience of my life." I can't believe I said that because I never stopped having it, sigh. Dp makes me write and say things that aren't even true, I can't believe it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, that's what it does to me, in my case I think I'm over it but I don't even think I am, I think differently, I say strange things to people, I have strange dreams all the time, very very strange, hang in there.


----------



## shelabela (Dec 26, 2014)

It sucks. I hate it, but sometimes looking at the world differently is good in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

shelabela said:


> It sucks. I hate it, but sometimes looking at the world differently is good in my opinion.


I agree, and at least you're one of few that can see upsides to this horrid feeling!


----------



## jivangilad (Feb 8, 2015)

I just wonder why you say that you used to be a good girl. Do you feel like this experience opened your eyes in some way?


----------

